# Wanted UK Rental, week of Aug 29 or Sept 5, '15



## ivorius007 (Jul 22, 2015)

Looking for a rental timeshare in England (or anywhere in UK) but prefer English countryside.  Prefer 2 bed but would consider 1 bed.  Could be the week of Aug 29 or sept 5.  Thanks.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 23, 2015)

You might find something here, not many timeshares in UK.

http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/en.../budget_max.60/budget_min.0/hom_sleeps_max.4/


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------

